# ok ok why does this man always make me concerned MARTIN !



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

if hes feeling better BRILLIANT ! and im in no way encourging him to visit the forum if hes taking a break,but due to his last few posts and also meeting him in person and considering him a friend .... martin where the f**k are you ? does anyone know....... this sounds sad but is this how a parent feels lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

People sometimes need a break from the forum due to a personal crisis, feeling good enough to not want to go on the internet etc..Seeing that Martin has dissappeared in the past for whatever reason, but always returned--I doubt he'll be gone for long. I don't think this forum could survive without his English charm.


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

maybe's he's been on a vacation for Thanksgiving, I dunno

MARTIN where are you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

and terri too, where's terri*...


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Uh-Oh...Martin and Terri missing. Do i hear wedding bells?


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

I was just wondering about terri..... :?


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

not to worry about asterix woman. shes warned me she wouldnt be posting. as for martin im definately concerned because hes going through a rough patch. Martin we love you so please try to keep us updated as much as you can so we know you are ok.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

Bump - just seen the other thread.

Oi, Martin - look what you've done! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

Has anyone ever spoken to martin on the phone? I think he posted his # a while back... a long while back. Maybe we could try calling him?

You know that has me wondering what martin's voice sounds like... I imagine Vincent Price... ??


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

Martinelv said:


> Yes folks, this is a one in a lifetime opportunity. I was going to put in on EBAY, but I thought I'd let my old DP friends have first go.
> 
> I need somewhere to say this weekend, Fri - Sun, in the Thames Valley / London area. This is coz I'm currently working on a contract in Basingstoke and the hotels in the surrounding area costing < ?200 a night are totally booked out. I only need 1 square metre of floor space to sleep(anywhere will do), will be completely inconspicous, no feeding, won't be out all hours of the night, and will entertain you with witty comments and insightfull social analysis.
> 
> ...


I really hate talking on the phone... someone else try it. I have free long distance to England so you can call from my house :shock:.

Hey, he loves us!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

I've texted him.

Damn, that post's like a year old. Hopefully it's still the same number - this is Martin though...


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

any luck mrmole?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

No.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

martin! you're forgiven for the lurid comments, just come back to the board!  [just kidding by the way if you do happen to read this m]


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

hi
i gave the number a ring and left a message


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

I've had no replies.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

nor me


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

:?


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Someone go to his house and bang on the door.

And where's Tom Servo??

Maybe they started the DP island without us.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

well all i can say is martin better hope i never see him. hell never be able to sit down proper again. :evil:


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

peacedove said:


> Someone go to his house and bang on the door.
> 
> And where's Tom Servo??
> 
> Maybe they started the DP island without us.


oh they better not have!! you know, what we need is a billionaire with depersonalization to buy an island for us so we can all live there for the rest of our days. does anyone know if bill gates has dp? he seems like a nice enough guy, maybe he'll do it...


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

Does anyone know Martin's surname, where he was living and where his parents live?
He said they were supportive and he said he has leukemia, which would mean he might end up in a hospital.
He might also end up in a mental ward/institution for depression.
There were a couple of people here who met him personally and who might have the best info about him.
He could be at his parents (?) if his depression or leuk. was so bad he couldn't function alone.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

beachgirl said:


> Does anyone know Martin's surname, where he was living and where his parents live?
> He said they were supportive and he said he has leukemia, which would mean he might end up in a hospital.
> He might also end up in a mental ward/institution for depression.
> There were a couple of people here who met him personally and who might have the best info about him.
> He could be at his parents (?) if his depression or leuk. was so bad he couldn't function alone.


His surname is Horton, and he was living in Ipswich. I searched on 192.com but the fuckers want nearly 40 quid to see full results, and they can fuck off with that crap. Selfish cunts.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

Yea, you wouldn't even be sure to get the right person.
Isn't there another source online? I just tried and got BT, but it wasn't helpful.
Libraries often have phone directories for major cities, but not everyone will list their number (I don't). But older people, like his parents, often will.

There's another possibility: Some countries have a reverse search to match the phone number to the owners name and address. Sometimes you can do it online and there are also (somewhat inaccurate) directories of phone numbers. Have you heard of these? I used one once.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

He'll be back around soon, probably. He's been going through a rough time lately but hopefully he's just off getting drunk somewhere and he'll pop back in any day now. Either way we'll all be here waiting when you decide to come back, Martin!


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

him being drunk is what im worried about...still as you say im sure he will pop up soon....well as soon as he drags himself out of the dustbin that he slept in while drunk


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

I know everyones concerned about Martin but what about Imagine? Is he all right. Anyone heard from him lately? Can you think of anyone else that was having a hard time and then dropped off the board?


----------



## boohoo (Aug 4, 2005)

Yeah, I was wondering about Imagine too. Although I thought s/he was a girl for some reason.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

I think we are concerned about martin more than imagine because he can be so self destructive.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

imagine is fine im sure. hes alot like i am. we post like mad for a while, then disappear for a while. like how bears hibernate. martin is a different case. :?


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

anthony (imagine) is fine we talk on msn most days ...well hes as fine as you can be with this illness


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

(((Hibernation.))) ?.?

Yeah, as JC said, I'm fine as fine can be with this illness.

Not dead but feeling dead.

Now...

Back to sleep. ?.?

:twisted:


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

You guys know Martin's history much better than I. Still no news?

Good to hear from you Imagine.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

that fucker [martin]


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

just had to see what that would censor to...but yes in all seriousness, that f*cker


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

When to the sessions of sweet silent thought 
(When in these sessions of gratifying silent thought) 
I summon up remembrance of things past, 
(I think of the past,) 
I sigh the lack of many a thing I sought, 
(I lament my failure to achieve all that I wanted,)
And with old woes new wail my dear time's waste: 
(And I sorrowfully remember that I wasted the best years of my life 
Then can I drown an eye, unused to flow, 
(Then I can cry, although I am not used to crying,) 
For precious friends hid in death's dateless night, 
(For dear friends now hid in death's unending night,) 
And weep afresh love's long since cancell'd woe, 
(And cry again over woes that were long since healed,) 
And moan the expense of many a vanish'd sight:
(And lament the loss of many things that I have seen and loved 
Then can I grieve at grievances foregone, 
(Then can I grieve over past griefs again,) 
And heavily from woe to woe tell o'er 
(And sadly repeat (to myself) my woes) 
The sad account of fore-bemoaned moan, 
(The sorrowful account of griefs already grieved for,) 
Which I new pay as if not paid before.
(Which (the account) I repay as if I had not paid before.) 
But if the while I think on thee, dear friend, 
(But if I think of you while I am in this state of sadness, dear friend,) 
All losses are restored and sorrows end. 
(All my losses are compensated for and my sorrow ends.)
Sonnet 30

My hope is that we all hear something from Martin soon. My pain is that he will be like Bazzart and we will never hear from him again.

I must admit this is a time of grief in my life. Martin, your abrupt departure continues to worry me greatly. If you should come back, the above sonnet reminded me of you. If you do not come back...it is in honor of the times you changed my day with your wicked, evil, charming ways.

Cheers to You... wherever you are.

terri*

When you return Sleeping Beauty, Person3 and I shall kick your a**. 
Prepare yourself.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Oh wow, you're all so kind.

Yes, I'm still alive and mad as a pineapple. My stupid white cells have been giving me a bit of gip, but I'm slowly back on the mend.

Can't talk much as the moment, but thanks for your concern. I will return.......be warned !!

Martin.x


----------



## boohoo (Aug 4, 2005)

Glad to hear you're ok. Look how worried they've been. Hope everyone's concern doesn't swell your head too much....

   (smiles.. before someone gets ratty)


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

you gave us a scare dear, but im glad you are ok. please get that immune system of yours up to snuff. you must start juicing!


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

the only juice he has is mixed with vodka lol


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

I think we can all agree that Martin's glorious return could only have been made possible by our Lord Jesus Christ! Praise God!

Good to know you're okay martin.

s.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

sebastian said:


> I think we can all agree that Martin's glorious return could only have been made possible by our Lord Jesus Christ! Praise God!
> 
> Good to know you're okay martin.
> 
> s.


 8) 
Ditto
L,
D


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

damnit i hate it when life goes back to mundane and normal.

it was kind of exciting for a bit, losing martin...kind of like "where's waldo"

glad to hear you're ok though.

now shut the fuck up.


----------

